# Man stripped at PDX's TSA and arrested



## GoldenSpike (Jul 19, 2012)

*Modern Day Patriot* 1 - TSA *Kabukibots* 0

 

Modern day Patrick Henry: _Give me liberty or give me nudity!!_

Remember this incident @ PDX during April 2012 when a frequent flyer got fed up being a good stupid sheep of the herd 

and stripped to protest he wasn't carrying explosives (likely to avoid the groping) when the Kabukibots said they got a 'nitrate' indication? 

 







 

Well according to this source, "_If you ever want to strip down naked at Portland International Airport, congratulations — there's now a legal precedent that puts you in the clear_."

 

Naked TSA protester protected by Constitution

Imagine a group of protestors going through at the same time.

Does that mean they'll now have to have a screened area for children traveling with adults to prevent them from seeing this?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 19, 2012)

Kabikibots?

First I've heard that one, that's awesome.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 19, 2012)

So if a group of 20-40 decided to do this at once at a airport over multiple screening lanes it would give new meaning to the term "flash mob".


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Jul 19, 2012)

GoldenSpike said:


> *Modern Day Patriot* 1 - TSA *Kabukibots* 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think now they're going to have to sort out a ton of "public indecency" laws in the courts... as if the courts don't already have enough on their hands... hboy:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 19, 2012)

GoldenSpike said:


> Does that mean they'll now have to have a screened area for children traveling with adults to prevent them from seeing this?


I'm no nudist or exhibitionist myself and I certainly have no interest in seeing nude strangers while going about my daily business, but the idea that nudity can somehow permanently screw up your mind is so completely foreign to me that I simply cannot fathom what on earth such a fear could possibly be based on. Needless to say it's certainly not scientific. We still have to fight tooth and nail to get lazy and indifferent adults to take things like child violence and bullying seriously. But random and unexpected nudity? Oh yeah, they're _all_ over that. If this guy tried to pull that stunt in Texas he'd probably have a couple bullets in his cheeks before he could even be handcuffed.


----------



## GoldenSpike (Jul 19, 2012)

Will that case be precedent with the TSA Kabuki's at AMTRAK stations?

 

They give a pax the wanding job and get an alert. The individual objects to being patted down

and groped. Can now strip down in protest to prove he/she is not a threat.

 

Will they have to create a XXX lane for the protestors?


----------



## GoldenSpike (Jul 19, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> GoldenSpike said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean they'll now have to have a screened area for children traveling with adults to prevent them from seeing this?
> ...


There have been interesting reactions at other sites both ways. One said as a father he would knock the guys teeth out.

Others disagreed with him wondering if they would shield their children from works of art, for example the David statue.

 One stated he would tell his kids to "look at the state the federal government has now brought us to." Another saw no

problem with it as he was not doing it for the sexual aspects of it for those around him


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 19, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> 1342739676[/url]' post='381379']
> 
> 
> GoldenSpike said:
> ...


For once, I hate to say that I agree with you fully!


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Aug 5, 2012)

Why is it that the people who are so anxious to remove their clothes are the very ones who shouldn't! :angry2:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 6, 2012)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Why is it that the people who are so anxious to remove their clothes are the very ones who shouldn't! :angry2:


By that logic everyone _except_ this one guy should have removed their clothes? Or are you simply saying that only attractive people have a right to protest or draw attention to themselves?


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Aug 8, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Trainmans daughter said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the people who are so anxious to remove their clothes are the very ones who shouldn't! :angry2:
> ...


Considering our recent discussions here, I got a chuckle from todays's "Luann" comic strip. Most appropriate... :lol:

Click on the strip itself to enlarge the view.

_Moderator edit: Corrected link. For views after 8/8/12, use the date picker on the page to access the August 8 strip._


----------

